

Show HN: Hacker News clone for Russian startup community - nyddle
http://www.itimes.ru

======
nadiac
This website [http://habrahabr.ru/](http://habrahabr.ru/) makes you more
visits than HN #1 in front page, and for me this is the russian HackerNews

~~~
nyddle
They banned my post as an advertisement.

------
nkuttler
This looks interesting, even if it doesn't look like HN at all. What would
interest me is some background, how is this connected to know
incubators/investors? A link to an informative English article would have been
nice.

~~~
nyddle
This is not direcly connected to any incubator (yet). I'm a student of Moscow
Founders Institute Summer program ([http://fi.co](http://fi.co)). Was making
this site as a side project to practice Python/Flask/Redis. At Founders
Institute I met Eugene Gordeev from Russian Ventures
([http://rusve.com](http://rusve.com)) and we decided to carry on this
experimental project.

~~~
nkuttler
Nice, I hope you can build something good with this.

Personally, I like the HN frontpage because so many news items fit on it. So a
little too much whitespace for my taste.

~~~
nyddle
Agree on that, will try to make it more compact.

